# What is your fav item?



## 'A'_to_the_'C' (Apr 29, 2009)

What is your favourite item/theme/set in AC? 

Mine is The Gorgeus set from Gracie Grace.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 29, 2009)

Hmmm....I like all the DLC and the gorgeus set.


----------



## 'A'_to_the_'C' (Apr 29, 2009)

You are not allowed to talk about hacked items on these forums.^^ >_>


----------



## fitzy (Apr 29, 2009)

I didn't say anything bout hacked items!


----------



## 'A'_to_the_'C' (Apr 29, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Hmmm....I like all the *DLC* and the gorgeus set.


Look  <_<


----------



## fitzy (Apr 29, 2009)

DLC is not hacked...


----------



## 'A'_to_the_'C' (Apr 29, 2009)

DLC=hacked


----------



## Gnome (Apr 29, 2009)

DLC isn't hacked, you're just too stupid to understand that.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 29, 2009)

No DLC=Downloaded content

HDLC=Hacked downloaded content


----------



## 'A'_to_the_'C' (Apr 29, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> DLC isn't hacked, you're just too stupid to understand that.


Shut up. I'm new to the game and I made a mistake, so what?  T_T 

@ sorry fitzy my bad.  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Gnome (Apr 29, 2009)

If I had known that I wouldn't of said that, I'm sorry.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 29, 2009)

No prob, it's ok to make mistakes sometimes! xD


----------



## 'A'_to_the_'C' (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you for understanding Sean. 

And thank you for your help fitzy.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 29, 2009)

No problem if you need other help, then try reading the guides around the forums! 

Or you can PM me aswell!


----------



## 'A'_to_the_'C' (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok thanks^

Back on topic plz.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 29, 2009)

Well the Ninja Hood's my favorite item.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh also the link costume!


----------



## 'A'_to_the_'C' (Apr 29, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Oh also the ]You can get a link costume? :O I want one, how?


----------



## fitzy (Apr 29, 2009)

TNPS


----------



## 'A'_to_the_'C' (Apr 29, 2009)

TNPS, Sorry? Wah?


----------



## fitzy (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh, sorry I forgot! Tom Nook Point system!


----------



## 'A'_to_the_'C' (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm sorry for being such a n00b but how does that work?


----------



## fitzy (Apr 29, 2009)

Copied from some website!

Nook Points
Buying items from Tom Nook earns the player Nook Points, which can be exchanged for Nintendo-themed prizes. Accumulating Nook points will also increase the player's membership rank, resulting in discounts and models of Nook's store.

Nook Points can be tracked through the green "Nook's Point-Tracking System" machine in the shop. Every 100 Bells spent in Nook's store (including the catalog) earns the player 1 Nook Point. Additionally, selecting the "visitor points" option from the machine will earn 3 points, or 5 if it's done in someone else's town. Visitor points can only be awarded once per day.

Occasionally, Nook will have a Point Special. During that day, the player earns 5 times the normal amount of points for purchases. Nook will announce Point Specials about three days in advance on the notice board outside the Town Hall.


----------



## 'A'_to_the_'C' (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, thank you very much fitzy!


----------



## fitzy (Apr 29, 2009)

No prob!


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 29, 2009)

Proberly DLC and Food Set!!


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 29, 2009)

My friend has a crayon (giant) and Axe :O

I stay away from them


----------



## 'A'_to_the_'C' (Apr 29, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> My friend has a crayon (giant) and Axe :O
> 
> I stay away from them


You have friends.^^ 

*Claps slowly*


----------



## DirtyZ (Apr 29, 2009)

mine is the modern set


----------



## fitzy (Apr 29, 2009)

'A'_to_the_'C' said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF are you on about? How much friends do you have?


----------



## 'A'_to_the_'C' (Apr 29, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> 'A'_to_the_'C' said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm lemme see.....bout 50. That's bout 50 more than you'll ever have. <_<


----------



## Thunder (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't really have a favorite.. But i guess the gorgeous bed..


----------



## Thunder (Apr 29, 2009)

'A'_to_the_'C' said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kid... You really need to shut up >_> instead of acting so obnoxious.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 29, 2009)

'A'_to_the_'C' said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, jus gtfo.... if we made a poll about who is cooler i bet i'd win!


----------



## 'A'_to_the_'C' (Apr 29, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> 'A'_to_the_'C' said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see....


----------



## Thunder (Apr 29, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> 'A'_to_the_'C' said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fitzy, honestly, it's not worth it, just ignore the troll.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah I guess...


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 29, 2009)

My favorite items in the Original are the NES games and the Nintendo items.

My favorite items in Wild World are the Nintendo items and the Mush Series.

My favorite items in City Folk are the Nintendo items,All DLC items,and the Mush Series.


----------



## alexandraa (Apr 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok this AC.. or someone is really starting to annoy me tbh.
trying to act cool/hard.
==


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 29, 2009)

My fave is Wheat Field


----------



## Anna (Apr 29, 2009)

'A'_to_the_'C' said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats your problem?


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 29, 2009)

'A'_to_the_'C' said:
			
		

> DLC=hacked


*cough*fail*cough* x]

jk ^_^

btw, i like the cabin set


----------



## Anna (Apr 29, 2009)

The Froggy Chair

or any of the farting chairs, they amuse me :L


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL... every time I get a farting chair I sell it to Nook.

I've gotta say the Japanese and Exotic sets are about my fav's at the moment.  I like to mix them together.  All the swords, paper lanterns and whatnot from the Japanese set go great with the cherry wood of the exotic set.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 29, 2009)

I love teh fartin chairs


----------



## shinobibeat (Apr 29, 2009)

Sweet set FTW & Paper tiger& Recycle Bin


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 29, 2009)

shinobibeat said:
			
		

> Sweet set FTW & Paper tiger& Recycle Bin


This.

+Gracie furniture or whatever


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 29, 2009)

I really like kiddie stuff and my fav song is Go K.K. Rider!


----------



## TigerCrossing (Apr 29, 2009)

Samus mask.


----------



## John102 (Apr 29, 2009)

white katana= awesomeness


----------



## doxiegirl (Apr 29, 2009)

My favorite items are the Japanese items and the classic set..I have a cool library in one of my homes.. I really like that whole room...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 29, 2009)

Either the RedLightSabreV1 or the bubble wand, both are fun.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 30, 2009)

Also phineas items!


----------



## Growl (Apr 30, 2009)

My favorite items r the gas mask and the pumpkin head thing.


----------



## Anna (Apr 30, 2009)

the fart chairs :]


----------



## Josefii (Apr 30, 2009)

My fav Item is the Pikmin!


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 30, 2009)

I like phineas items!!


----------



## Jarrrad (Apr 30, 2009)

Green set.


----------



## Robin (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't know.... I like the Ogre masks, and Japanese items as well.


----------



## Conor (Apr 30, 2009)

The Majora's Mask.


----------



## SamXX (Apr 30, 2009)

It has to bee my firebar. It's sexy.


----------



## EmoGyroid (Apr 30, 2009)

Any gyroid ^_^ I collect them


----------



## tails1428 (Apr 30, 2009)

I would have to see any nintendo themed items.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 30, 2009)

DLC items!


----------



## Phil (Apr 30, 2009)

i like the pave set
and the sailboat model


----------

